# Sea Breeze Salad



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 28, 2019)

This was a jello salad popular in the 50's and 60's.  My mother made it every Thanksgiving, and it's always been a favorite in our family.  I don't know the real name of it, but Seaa Breeze Salad was what it was called in our family.  Whatever you call it, it's Delicious.  It also makes a stunning bit of culinary art when made in a proper jello mold.

2 boxes lime Jello
1.5 cups hot water (boiling)
1 cup evaporated milk
3 oz pkg. cream cheese
4 ice cubes
2 tsp lemon juice
1 can crushed pineapple
½ cup walnut pieces
1/8 tsp. salt

Di solve the gelatin in tn the hot water, stirring for 2 minutes to make sure all of the gelatin is dissolved.  Add the gelatin and other ingredients to a blender and blend until smooth, taking care not to splash the hot gelatin.  Pour into lightly oiled jello mold and refrigerate for 3 hours, or until firm.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## giggler (Sep 29, 2019)

My Mom made this always for Thanksgiving!


and since it now is all ready The holiday Season!


My locall Target Store all ready has up some Christmass Decorations!


Mom always used Orange Geletin, with canned Manderine Oranges, plus I think like tiny Marshmellows. and I think some Cool Whip!



We always called it Orange Fluff Salad!


Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 30, 2019)

Chief that has to be one of my all time favourites along with Tomato Aspic. 
I don't remember there being cream cheese though, I've always just used the cottage cheese and folded it in.  

My kids hated it. 

Maybe I'll try your version and see if they notice.  

Oh boy, so much for speed reading - just noticed you DON'T use cottage cheese but evaporated milk and cream cheese.  oh well,  I'll still try it!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2019)

giggler said:


> My Mom made this always for Thanksgiving!
> 
> and since it now is all ready The holiday Season!
> 
> My locall Target Store all ready has up some Christmass Decorations!



Agh! I hate that! One holiday at a time! [emoji260] [emoji316] [emoji215] [emoji319] [emoji1635]


----------



## taxlady (Sep 30, 2019)

When I was in middle school, in home ec, we made some horrible concoction called "under the sea salad". It was lime jello in a mould, with bits of fruit and vegis floating around, and cottage cheese carefully layered on top, so it would be at the bottom when unmoulded. I only ever tasted it that one time in class. Nope, refused to try anything similar after that.


----------



## CarolPa (Oct 5, 2019)

Can I serve this from the mold, or do I have to dump it out on a plate.  That never worked for me.  Always fell apart and half of it stayed in the mold.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 5, 2019)

Of course, you can always serve from the mold.  Much prettier on a plate tho.  It depends on your mold, is it a metal ring? a sort'a bundt pan?  or a glass dish.

Glass I would just serve it from the dish. 

There are many ways to 'dump' your gel out.  Try using a paper towel with a thin thin coat of oil has helped me without ruining anything. 

The hot water trick is really in the timing and that is just experience.  If it doesn't come out frst try, put it back in the fridge to firm up the area that DID loosen.  
I grab my ring mold at opposite ends (say 3 and 9 o'clock - this might be dificult for people who've grown up with digital ) dunk in the hot water and jiggle/turn it slightly back and forth while counting to 15. Then out, plate on top, flip.
You could also add a bit more plain gelatin or lessen the water content a tad.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 5, 2019)

dragnlaw said:


> Of course, you can always serve from the mold.  Much prettier on a plate tho.  It depends on your mold, is it a metal ring? a sort'a bundt pan?  or a glass dish.
> 
> Glass I would just serve it from the dish.
> 
> ...



Spot-on for unmolding.  Nice job.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

